# Mitfahrer in Raum Arnsberg / Möhnesee / Sauerland gesucht



## Schulte89 (14. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich versuche nun auf diesem weg Mitfahrer zu finden die lust haben mit mir Touren oder Cross Country zufahren vorzugsweise Sonntags oder an Feiertagen.

Zu mir, ich bin 27 Jahre alt und komme aus Arnsberg (Bruchhausen) und fahre ein Cube LTD 14.(Hardtail)

Mein Fitnesslevel ist meiner Meinung gut Ehrgeiz ist auch vorhanden ;-)

Wenn jemand lust hat schreibt mir per Nachricht oder postet eine Antwort darunter ich würde mich freuen. 

Gruß 
Patrick


----------



## mtbanker (17. Juni 2017)

Hallo Patrick, 

ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern.

Ich stelle mich mal kurz vor...
bin 29 Jahre alt und komme aus Hamm. Ein "Einsteiger-MTB"(Hardtail Cube) habe ich mir letztes Jahr zugelegt und bin seitdem öfters am Möhnesee gefahren.
Die Touren waren zwischen 20 und 35km lang. 

Mein Fitnesslevel würde ich auch als gut bezeichnen....bei dem ein oder anderen Anstieg lass ich es aber mal gerne langsam angehen ;-)

Vielleicht kann man ja die ein oder andere Tour im Umkreis von Arnsberg und Möhnesee zusammen oder mit mehreren bestreiten...Hamm bietet sich für Mountainbiker nicht gerade an!

Gruß André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lendoo (9. August 2017)

Hey ich wäre auch dabei.Stehe  gerade vor der Kaufentscheidung für ein Enduro. Sobald ich mein bike habe suche ich auch Leute zum fahren , komme aus Ense.


----------



## MRKS1337 (15. August 2017)

Hey, suche auch noch Leute zum Fahren. Komme aus Iserlohn, vielleicht kann man ja was zusammen starten


----------



## Lendoo (15. August 2017)

MRKS1337 schrieb:


> Hey, suche auch noch Leute zum Fahren. Komme aus Iserlohn, vielleicht kann man ja was zusammen starten




Voll mir aus gerne , stehe nur immer noch vor der der Kaufentscheidung. Was fährst du ?


----------



## MRKS1337 (15. August 2017)

Lendoo schrieb:


> Voll mir aus gerne , stehe nur immer noch vor der der Kaufentscheidung. Was fährst du ?



Nix besonderes. Bin die letzten 3-4 Jahre garnicht gefahren und das Bike hab ich schon bestimmt 10 Jahre. Fahre erst wieder seit ca.2 Wochen. Um wieder rein zu kommen reicht es, bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## torty0778 (17. Februar 2019)

Hi. Ist das hier noch aktuell?


----------



## Merrakon (9. Februar 2020)

Bei Facebook gibt die Trail Hunters Möhnesee ...  eine geschlossene/ geheime Gruppe von Mtb Fahrern ins Leben gerufen.


----------

